# Doombreed/First Heretic



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

At the bigining of that novel we can read some quotes and one of them is from terran warlord talking to Emperor. Could it be a man who will become Doombreed? what do you guys think about it?


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

It would be fitting. However, the quote is taken from the warlord's execution speech.

Not enough evidence eitherway.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

There is no evidence to suggest that this _'Daival Shan'_ is Doombreed. If anything there are implications that point to the contrary.

Firstly _'Daival Shan'_ was executed (Doombreed was elevated to daemonhood not killed). And secondly is that he was a warlord during the Unification era, Doombreed is presumed to have been a mortal long before even the Age of Terra, most likely what is considered _'ancient history'_ (or even before) to us today (so many millennia prior to the Unification era when _'Daival Shan'_ was around).


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I think he's supposed to be Hitler.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Worldkiller said:


> I think he's supposed to be Hitler.


I presume your joking, if so...crap joke.

If you are being serious, how on earth did you manage to come to that conclusion?


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Well i went over to lexicanum and it says "Doombreed's true name has long been forgotten, but he was once human, a mighty warlord who led armies which ravaged entire nations on Earth long ago, responsible for genocide and murder on a grand scale" When i read that the first thing that sprang to mind was Hitler seeing as how he did do those things.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Except Hitler wasn't a mighty warlord, hell Genghis Khan is far more likely than Hitler (though I'm sure it's not Genghis either, not evil enough for Khorne).


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

But his armies did ravage entire nations, and he was responsible for genocide. And i think the warlord bit is debatable, but i lack the necessities to actually debate it.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

The idea that he's Hitler is one I've heard before. Also Stalin or insert any genocidal dictator here.

It depends on how closely you stick to the definition of "warlord". If you take it literally people like Hitler and Stalin etc weren't warlords as they were the legitimate authority of their nation. Warlords are in opposition to legal/state authority as they hold power solely by military force. 

But a 'poetic' interpretation of the word (jesus what am I writing here) could mean that warlord was meant to reference a Hitler-type dictator, especially as it's in 40K context; a dictator like that would be best understood as a warlord to people of this era.

It doesn't matter who Doombreed was (unless your opponent models him with offensive insignia or something), the point is to use your imagination and fluff him out yourself, so go to town with your ideas. But if you tell your opponent your Doombreed is Hitler, don't get upset if they pack up and go find someone else to play.

I've always found the character rather unpleasant, personally.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Worldkiller said:


> But his armies did ravage entire nations, and he was responsible for genocide.


So have countless other individuals throughout history. There is no basis whatsoever to suggest it was ol' Adolf. It is even unlikely, considering he generally isn't portrayed as bloodthirsty Et cetera. His actions don't correspond with what little actions we know of Doombreed's mortal life at all.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

There's still the genocide (yes i know that he is not the only one to ever do it) and how can we know how much the warp affected his personality? I don't see this little debate going one way or the other, in my mind Doombreed is Hitler, to you he can be whoever and things will stay that way until GW tell us who he was, which seems unlikely to ever happen.


----------

